# falling block



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

okay today i was out looking at diff. guns and saw a nice falling block in .260 yet the price was up around $800 it was a ruger and i don't kno much about the falling block rifles. can u get them around $500 ??? that is the about the top price i'll pay for a deer gun.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

varmiterkid

I don't think you will find any cheap falling blocks. I have a Browning 1885 in 45-70 which runs about $1000. I collector who purchased four needed a little cash an traded it off at Scheels. I got it for $600. Keep your eyes open you may run across something. Keep in mind that although the Ruger #1 is a nice rifle they are not that accurate. I can't remember all the reasons that are cited, but it takes a little cash to make them shoot well. I do not have a 260, but my son does and that rifle keeps impressing me. If you have your heart set on a Ruger go for it, but if your open to suggestion check into a Savage. I don't know if they offer a 260, but people are respecting Savage more every day.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

i am not set on a ruger, just a couple cought my eye. i won't buy a savage because last year i bought one and the firing pin wasn;t hitting the middle and the gun wasn't shooting good groups. this may have just been mine i don't know. i traded it in and i got a winchester 243. i am prob. going to get a remington because from what i hear the ruger's r good yet have some prob's and the remingtons seem solid. all the guys i hunt with use remington model 760's in 30-06 and they all have a adl or bdl in 280 or 30-06 as a back up, and they never have had a prob.with these rifles the one i am looking at is a mountain rifle LSS. it is nice, a guy bought it for deer season went out 2 days then traded it in!!!! man this gun is sweet. it is in 7mm08 i would have liked it in 308 yet o well.


----------

